
Tor is hiring - voodoochilo
https://www.torproject.org/about/jobs.html.en
======
R_Symtex_II
I really wish hackers, tech people would dedicate more resources and time on
projects like TOR rather than trying find a way to shave off a few
milliseconds to find a solution to refreshing a twitter feed which discusses
the details of what donuts someone 'famous' decided not to have this morning
and the subsequent rant of said decision.

I only wish I possessed the time, ability and knowledge to do it myself.

~~~
voodoochilo
once i saw a talk of two tor hackers on youtube explaining that if they make
mistakes people may die. this was goosefleshing. i think working for tor
really is "hacking for hombres". may the source be with you, guys!

